# Help with 28740



## Sara82 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi there! My doctor performed Arthodesis on toes 2 though 5 of the left foot. 
The insurance paid for 2 of the procedures and denied the other 2 stating "multiple surgery addition". 
Im not at all used to coding for toes, feet etc - so I was hoping for some help. 
1. Am I supposed to use 59 LT for the modifiers? Or T1-T4?
2. Am I suppose to use 28730 versus 28740 x 4? 

If any one can help me with this or atleast point me in the right direction, I would greatly appriciate it!


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Jul 15, 2011)

I would not have used either of those for TOES

what is the dx? why is doc doing surgery?

what joint was fused? MPJ , PIPJ, DIP?


----------



## kumar_sanjeev02 (Jul 15, 2011)

*hi sara*

hi sara;

if multiple toes are fused used 28730 once as code states multiple midtarsal and tarsometatarsal. Hope this will help you.

thanks and regards
sanjeev


----------



## Sara82 (Jul 15, 2011)

sorry yes, that was my mistake when I was writing the question - It was the tarsometatarsal joints. 

Thank you both for your help!


----------

